# Colorful community fish



## Leopard Gecko (May 9, 2011)

Which community/semi-aggressive fish are really colorful? Pictures would be great. I've seen neon tetras, flame tetras, guppies, platies, swordtails, and I've heard of blue rams.*c/p*


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

take a look at celebes rainbows.. they're cool, pictures probably will not show the bright yellow fin tips though.


----------

